# HMT Northern Gem



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anyone lead me to plans, or good pix of the Trawler Northern Gem, a German built RN vessel used in WW2? (She had sisters - Northern - ????)
I am trying to build a virtual model of the vessel.

Thanks.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Google HMT Northern Gem.There's some pics and info about her.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Pq17*



Sully said:


> Can anyone lead me to plans, or good pix of the Trawler Northern Gem, a German built RN vessel used in WW2? (She had sisters - Northern - ????)
> I am trying to build a virtual model of the vessel.
> 
> Thanks.


Northern Gem under the command of Skipper Mullender was involved
with PQ 17.
Coxswain in the Northern Convoys by S.A.Kerslake is worth reading is centered around Northern Gem.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, there were a few more pix available since my last search, however, more and more you are expected to buy them. Sign of the times I guess. You get something that wasn't yours to begin with, and make money.

Mr. Kerslake's memoir is a real "Northern Gem."

Thanks for youir help!(Pint)


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

*model based on photos*

Best I can do with what's available. I used the hull from the Consul Pust plans that were floating around a while ago with a massive change to the stern.

On to the next project.(Bounce)


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sully,

I have just come across this. I wish I had known earlier I could have given you all kinds of info on her. She was one of fifteen ships built in bremarhaven.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## bsa1 (Apr 6, 2013)

gkh151 said:


> Sully,
> 
> I have just come across this. I wish I had known earlier I could have given you all kinds of info on her. She was one of fifteen ships built in bremarhaven.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham, I would be grateful for any info you could share, my Gt Grandfather was Skipper L. Scarlett on the Northern Gem.
Thanks
Bryn


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

bsa1 said:


> Hi Graham, I would be grateful for any info you could share, my Gt Grandfather was Skipper L. Scarlett on the Northern Gem.
> Thanks
> Bryn


I have the wartime movements of NORTHERN GEM.
A great photograph of NORTHERN FOAM, a sister ship,in SN gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/34634/title/northern-foam/cat/522

Roger


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Roger Griffiths said:


> I have the wartime movements of NORTHERN GEM.
> A great photograph of NORTHERN FOAM, a sister ship,in SN gallery
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/34634/title/northern-foam/cat/522
> 
> Roger


It seems I don't have permission to view that Roger.

Thanks for your kind comments all.(Pint)


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sully.
Where you logged on when you tried to view?

Graham


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

gkh151 said:


> Sully.
> Where you logged on when you tried to view?
> 
> Graham


Yes, it seems "clicking" on the link opens you to a new window, and you are not signed on with my browser. I searched "northern" and found two very nice paintings. Thank you. I prefer photographs because most artists take some liberties when finishing their work.. (Just like I did with my model!)[=D]

Thanks again.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

photo from Steve Farrow

regards
Roger


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I have just come across this. I wish I had known earlier I could have given you all kinds of info on her. *She was one of fifteen ships built in bremarhaven.
*
Regards,
Graham[/QUOTE]

Hello Graham, 
Do you know if all those German built ships were to the same design ?. I have been trying to figure out for a long time which German built trawler I saw in Lerwick harbour late 1939/early 1940. She was flying the white ensign, but was, if my memory is correct, larger than Northern Gem. She was engaged on patrol duties and I understood she had been handed over in commercial debt payment. Thanks for any help.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Binnacle,

Yes they all had the same design as far as I am aware. Check out the link below for further info but be aware there are some listed with the same name( built at later dates).

https://sites.google.com/site/grimsbytrawlers/grimsbytrawlersm-n

Regards.
Graham.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Roger Griffiths said:


> photo from Steve Farrow
> 
> regards
> Roger


Thank you Roger and Steve. Excellent view of hull reveals her lines. I've requested drydock space for hull work, and bridge work.(Applause)


----------

